# David Bowie Dies at age 69



## mitchezz (Jan 11, 2016)

Turn and face the page http://www.9news.com.au/entertainment/2016/01/11/17/52/legendary-musician-david-bowie-dies-aged-69

Goodnight Major Tom.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 11, 2016)

So sorry to hear this!


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 11, 2016)

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/12/arts/music/david-bowie-dies-at-69.html?_r=0

I loved this guy.  He'll be missed.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2016)

OMG!!! No..... I've only just seen this on the news as I'm leaving for work!!


Oh this is so sad!! An Icon from my youth...gone and no-one knew he was suffering. R.I.P David, you were one of a Kind!!! Thank you for the Music..!!


As an aside... ironically...his first wife Angie is taking part in Celebrity Big Brother currently, and she's been less than  complimentary about him . I suspect they'll tell her, so she can back off with the negative comments about him!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 11, 2016)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 11, 2016)

That is shocking! He was such aa great performer.was he sick? I can't open the video from my phone.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 11, 2016)

News on CBS said he died of cancer.  evidently he had been sick for some time.

So sorry to hear he is gone.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 11, 2016)

I liked him. RIP, Starman.


----------



## oldman (Jan 11, 2016)

David Bowie started the whole new wave, pop cultural music style, or at least it has been credited to him. He was quite an innovator in the music field. He definitely did sing some different style of music that many of us enjoyed. My favorite DB song:


----------



## MN Ryder (Jan 11, 2016)

RIP Ziggy


----------



## AprilT (Jan 11, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> That is shocking! He was such aa great performer.was he sick? I can't open the video from my phone.



I too was quite shocked to see this announcement no the news this morning, I first just saw a flash of his pic and sound of one his songs before they said he was gone and had a sick feeling in my gut.  Very sad to hear indeed, I've been a fan since I was a teen.

David Bowie RIP


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 11, 2016)

I just heard a few minutes ago.  He died 2 days after his 69th birthday.
RIP, David.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 11, 2016)

oldman said:


> David Bowie started the whole new wave, pop cultural music style, or at least it has been credited to him. He was quite an innovator in the music field. He definitely did sing some different style of music that many of us enjoyed. My favorite DB song:




This my favorite as well.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 11, 2016)

From Aladdin Sane


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2016)

I heard late last night, so sad.  Rest peacefully David, your music will always live on.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 11, 2016)

So let's dance on Venus 
let's boogie on Mars 
lets streak through the Galaxy 
and kick up the stars

you gave us some stardust
you gave us some fun
you shine on..oh you shine on
as bright as the sun

goodbye David Bowie 
.................

Karen99
1/10/16


----------



## Cookie (Jan 11, 2016)

So sad at his passing, love DB.  He will be remembered with much love and respect.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 11, 2016)

*Goodbye David Bowie*

Rest in peace. 

http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/11/entertainment/david-bowie-death/

*David Bowie, master of music and reinvention, is dead at 69

*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Don M. (Jan 11, 2016)

The Palladia Channel did a 2 hour tribute to David tonight...some of his concerts and shows from over the years.  It appears that he just release a final album a few days ago, and Palladia showed a couple of videos he made from that album.  He apparently made this album, knowing he was near the end....and some of the songs, and video scenes are rather melancholy...including one made in what appears to be a hospital bed.  So Sad........


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 11, 2016)

Wow David Bowie!  So soon.....too soon.    Sad to hear.

He had fun, brought fun to millions.....thank you David.


----------



## Kitties (Jan 12, 2016)

I liked David Bowie. I was so sad to hear this.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 15, 2016)

Something I'm interested in is someone from another site quoted I believe Ahmet Zappa as saying _It super blows that David Bowie is gone. At least he is hanging out with my dad right now. Just hope Lou Reed isn't being a dick about it. 
_Apparently Lou and Zappa had their battles...then again Ol' Lou battled a whole bunch of people, native New Yorker whaddaya expect.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 15, 2016)

This was actually the song that first made me into him, his music big time, I played this song so much people would hide it from so I couldn't put it on.  








same show but with a nice interview






OK, before someone takes the remote from me, just one more version, I think he looks cute in this clip singing it, only reason I'm adding it.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 16, 2016)

I agree April..."Fame" and "Golden Years" were more what...I guess accessible to some of us. I think he was brilliant but like Susan Sontag some artists just go over one's head. But "Fame"...yes I could understand that.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 16, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I agree April..."Fame" and "Golden Years" were more what...I guess accessible to some of us. I think he was brilliant but like Susan Sontag some artists just go over one's head. But "Fame"...yes I could understand that.




I have what some of my close friends would called strange taste in music, so I did like a lot of his more bizarre stuff as well, but fame was the song that first open my eyes to him.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 16, 2016)

Me too, I remember Cockney Rebel, Roxy Music...completely befuddled by why they were presenting there but amazing nonetheless. Alex Harvey was more direct, Vambo was kind of a street punk super hero and the rest got lost in Glasgow burr. But I still have it on my IPod, learned his stuff phonetically.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 16, 2016)

Bowie called this "Plastic Soul"


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 16, 2016)

Steve Harley on Top of the Pops. I didn't understand exactly the portrait he was painting, maybe even a dig at Warhol who knows. But obviously a somewhat paranoid artist fond of makeup. I think one of his best sellers was " Make Me Smile". Same era as Bowie, T Rex and the early 70's...yes I was a rock nerd.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 20, 2016)

Bowie died of liver cancer?

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/th...r-daughter’s-like-at-43/ar-BBonVHX?li=BBnb7Kz

They said he was a big smoker so it wouldn't be hard to believe alcohol wasn't far behind. This could be from damage done decades ago. I also wonder if he took other drugs into his senior years because in some respects he still looked healthy in that he didn't seem to gain weight over the years nor did his face age too bad. Maybe his original androgynous look came from drugs.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 20, 2016)

Guess he won't be resting in peace after all.


----------



## Arachne (Jan 20, 2016)

Sad loss been a bad couple of weeks.. My favorite song..





  Thank you for your music.


----------

